# Medication conversion



## stlbill511 (Aug 26, 2013)

I am new to coding out the drugs used for injections.  I need help trying to convert the cc's to ml and mg's.   The doctor does an SI joint injection 27096 and uses Marcaine 0.25%  4.5  and Lidocaine 1%  3  and Depo 40 mg  40.   

I know the Depo is J1040 at 1 unit.  I think the Lidocaine would be J2001 at 300 units? and I'm not sure about the Marcaine.  Could someone help please?  I know Medicare does not reimburse for Marcaine with the S code so we cannot bill to Medicare.

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 26, 2013)

You cannot bill the lidocaine either as that is for IV use.  To convert just go to the Internet and look up a conversion table then do the math


----------



## stlbill511 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks.  Do any of the commercial carriers pay for the Marcaine?  Can we bill the needles or syringes?  Or is that bundled into the procedure too.

Thanks


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 1, 2013)

To my knowledge, you can only bill out the Depo. Everything else is either unbillable or bundled.


----------

